# turbo generador como funciona



## Sephyroth3 (Ene 28, 2012)

buenas... si alguien sabe una pagina que explique como funciona un turbo generador...
genera energia electrica por medio de vapor... necesito saber como genera la energia.... gracias


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 28, 2012)

Sephyroth3 dijo:


> buenas... si alguien sabe una pagina que explique como funciona un turbo generador...
> genera energia electrica por medio de vapor... necesito saber como genera la energia.... gracias


Saludos.
Mira estos documentos adjuntos, te serviran para aclarar tus dudas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2012)

Sephyroth3 dijo:


> buenas... si alguien sabe una pagina que explique como funciona un turbo generador...
> *genera energia electrica por medio de vapor*... necesito saber como genera la energia.... gracias



Un turbogenerador *NO* es exclusivamente a vapor


----------



## yoellobi (Ene 29, 2012)

Hace tiempo estuve visitando este sitio:

http://www.heat2power.net/en__benchmark.php

saludos


----------



## elprofetellez (Ene 29, 2012)

se trata de un generador acoplado a una turbina.


----------

